# Mixing new and old litter



## vkalvacev (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it possible for the doe to kill her first litter offspring (2 months old) when they are out in a run with her and her new litter that is about a month old? Ive had one out in the same situation - mom and new babies - and she never did anything, but yesterday they screamed and suddenly died. A family breeder said that she could have done that if they were after her milk (in a sense that they are "unknown" rabbits to her). Is this possible?


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 25, 2011)

Never had it happen before, but I keep all my bunnies separated (except for young litters that just weaned and sometimes a pair of sisters or brothers).  And the babies actually screamed?!  I've heard that rabbits will scream when they're in danger and about to die, but never heard it myself.  It guess it could be possible.  Especially since females can be very territorial.


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 25, 2011)

She seemed fine though, which is why I am so confused. And they've been outside in that run since day 1, rain or shine, and nothing has ever approached them because at least some part of it was covered for safety. Is it possible the mom "strangled" them and maybe pinched a nerve of some sort?


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 25, 2011)

How old are the babies?  Did all of them die, or just a couple?


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Jul 25, 2011)

It's absolutely possible, unfortunately. Does will often be very protective of their babies and she may have felt threatened by another of the young rabbits. She also may have been extremely stressed which could have caused her to "stomp" one or more of the younger rabbits. It's a fairly common occurrence with young or inexperienced moms.


----------



## vkalvacev (Jul 25, 2011)

The older 3 that were left were 2 months old, and the others are about a month old now (almost). One died instantly, the other one was slowly becoming paralyzed and then died. The third one is perfectly fine and happy in her new home, just without her buddy :/

Well if she did stomp, the younger ones were fine, they're also not THAT little either. She is young, but an overall great mother since shes a mini rex and happened to have all those kits with 0 stillborns/all lived until now. Could she have stomped on the two month olds and killed them/are you sure it would take effect afterwards/can it cause them to scream AFTER she left the area? I just cant explain why it happened after she was gone. Maybe it was a bee sting?


----------

